# A young Irish boy



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

A young Irish boy was sat by the side of the road crying. A man came along and said "What's wrong Shamus"?
The little boy replied "My mammy has just died"
"Oh gosh and begorrah" said the man. "Would you like me to fetch Father Murphy"?
"No thank you." replied the boy, "Sex is the last thing on my mind at the moment".


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)




----------

